# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Thenie per te qeshur/humoristike

## Busy Girl

Kur te ndjesh nevoje per te punuarulu pusho deri sa te kaloje deshira

Mos harro, puna eshte shendet. Keshtu qe leri te semuret te merren me pune

Duaje atedhene si miza halene  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

Puna eshte e Shenjte, keshtu qe mos e prek me dore

----------

Nete (18-03-2015)

----------


## Busy Girl

Ligji i femrave:

-Kur je ti ne gabim, kerkon falje!

-Kur eshte femra ne gabim, prap ti kerkon falje!

----------

Nete (18-03-2015)

----------


## eagle7

> Ligji i femrave:
> 
> -Kur je ti ne gabim, kerkon falje!
> 
> -Kur eshte femra ne gabim, prap ti kerkon falje!


buse teme te njejte ka te hapur-citate qesharake mundesh atje te shkruash :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

:kryqezohen:  na fal eagle se kam gjet temen ok kur ta shohin fshesat e forumit le ta fshijne  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## eagle7

> na fal eagle se kam gjet temen ok kur ta shohin fshesat e forumit le ta fshijne


le te mbesin te dyjat rrushe np,puq ty :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

uu rrofsh jalla o eagle  :ngerdheshje:  mu bo qejfi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## JuliusB

Mos fluturo me presh n myth se t dhem mytha. -Il Popolo.

----------


## Busy Girl

Mos u merzit nese dikush pelqen dike tjeter dhe jo ty..
Esht e veshtir te bindesh majmunin se Luleshtrydhja eshte me e mire se Banan'ja

----------


## dielli1

...Buse une"jam majmuni",pune e madhe se luleshtrydha eshte me e mire se bananja.Une dua bananen,E Ti je bananja,hahhaha....Ta marri kush te doj luleshtrydhen,aq me ben..

----------


## Busy Girl

Dielli une jam luleshtrydhja e ti dil e gjej nji banane  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## dielli1

....epo Buse, mire,megjithate une edhe me luleshtryet di te gjendem:
e marr luleshtrydhen ne dore,e shtrydh mire e mire,dhe pastaj e perpi hhahhah....

----------


## Busy Girl

Hhaha do jesh majmun i sharrtuar qe ke preferenca dy llojshe hahahah

----------


## Busy Girl

Sikur stresi te mos demtonte shendetin por te digjte kalori,une sot do isha Top Modele  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

ahahahah

----------


## hot_prinz

Buze, ku foto?  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Busy Girl

> ahahahah


ma paskan heq  :i ngrysur:

----------


## hot_prinz

Buse, t'heqsha trute jarebi.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Busy Girl



----------


## par

me ben te qesh 2 parlamentare qe merreshim me fustanin e buzet grides ne opinion mbreme, sikur I ishin konsumuar buzet goces nga durresi :pa dhembe:

----------

